# Spiridion X Hattie



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

This is my first attempt at breeding. 

This is my 5 gal setup (can you believe I just syphoned this yesterday??) with two mystery snails somewhere in there... I also put two cups in there so he could choose where he wanted to build his bubblenest.










And here is the pair- Hattie, a blue copper HM









And Spiridion, a marble PK. 









Today is his first day of being in there- I put him in about ten minutes ago. 


I have one small question- I know he won't build the bubblenest immediately but he hasn't showed any interest in the cups whatsoever. When will he start to build it? I'm a bit panicky already...


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Good luck! I can't wait to see what the fry will look like.
And just give Spiri some time to adjust to the tank he should be blowing a bubblenest once he's more comfortable with his surroundings and notices Hattie.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Your welcome.
BTW is it me or are both of them marbling? Because Hattie looks different than she did before.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

They're really hard to see, but those are breeding stripes. (The lighting doesn't show them very well.)


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't worry about the bubble nest. Some won't make them until later. 
When you let him see Hattie, how does he swim? Is he flirting - swimming all over the tank. Or is he holding his stand? If he's flirting, then he is ready.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He can't see her right now, but when he can, he is flaring and showing off to her, acting all tough. He does swim around and kind of wiggles his back end. Should I put her in the vase?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes. And look closely, they swim differently than when they want to fight. It's like as if they're dancing, showing off.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

She's in the vase now. Is his wiggling while flaring a good thing?

Edit- She flares back a little bit...


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean by wiggling. If he is always near the vase/Hattie and whipping his tail once in a while, he wants to kill her. But if he's swimming all over the tank, saying look I'm gorgeous and let's play, he wants to spawn.

How is Hattie acting? Sometimes males will flirt after he sees the female flirt.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hattie's flaring a bit as well. Spiri is swimming in a squiggly pattern... not sure if he's whipping his tail or not. 
I have to go, but when i get back I'll take a video.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Squiggly pattern is good!! Flaring is good from the female too. Especially if she has stripes. 

There will probably be a nest tomorrow. I've had a male take up to 2-3 days to make a nest. So give him time. Patience!!  

Best of luck!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you sooo much! I was freaking out there... Thank you!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Good look carlie! keep me posted through pm!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Yay! Glad you're finally breeding them lol. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you both! And I certainly will, WLB.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

SQUEE! I haven't squee'd in a while, lol. XD So he's already started on it!! It's really small, but it's a start. I moved the extra cup out and since there were a ton of plants on the side he's decided to build on, I moved them to the other side where he isn't building... I just figured he could see Hattie more easily. ...Should I move them back or leave them?
He's not paying 24/7 attention to her, but still.
Look very closely at the left base of the cup.


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Cool! Keep us posted. My pair is also in the breeding tank now!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I will! His bubblenest is much bigger  It's thick and almost touching the other end of the cup. Good luck with your pair!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

- I think this breeding is going to be a little rough. He's showing off to her but he's trying to bite her through the glass... :shock:


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That is normal behavior, a bit of nipping and chasing is all part of the courting behavior and this get her in the mood...she likes/needs it rough...lol.....and then once she submits and moves toward him usually head down- he will become gentle and slap her with his tail and swim in an "S" as to ask her to follow him to the nest and once under the nest often he hits her again and she runs off only to return head down..... the spawning act is gentle and awesome to watch and once it is over (1-6hr)..."bam" he hits her again.....one of the most interesting spawning acts I have seen

As long as the female is not panting and torn up really bad-I would not disturb and leave her with him-but you have to have some place for her to get out of his line of sight with either more plants or a cave or something,,,he will know she in in the tank but she needs to be able to get out of his line of site too.

Try to keep your hands out of the tank and disturb them as little as possible, let him decide where things go in the tank.

Good luck with your spawn....


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of spiri, I hope the fry turn out amazing. If you end up selling or giving some away, I'll definitely be interested by the time they are old enough  he's such a handsome and unique PK.


BTW what happens if you mix a pk and a hm..?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Alright, OFL, thanks.  I knew there was some behaviour like that but geez.... he seems really mean. XD

And thank you, Phoxly! I will try and figure out how to ship to the states... blargh. 
HMPKs, mostly! That's why I'm breeding them. I LOVE HMPK's. I am also told MAYBE a HM or two... and some PK'.s 

He's paying much more attention to her, and his bubblenest is really thick. I'll get a pic in a second...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> She's in the vase now. Is his wiggling while flaring a good thing?
> 
> Edit- She flares back a little bit...


This is a really good sign means that she wont be pushed around much like other females!!

Also, She will either fight back and nip back or when she is released she will run away like my female did!!:-D:-D


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you  I have a feeling she'll try to fight back. She's even biting Spiri through the glass now. XD 

So pictures!

The nest now-











A flare and a bite-


















And Hattie flaring at him. XD


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I love spiris colourings he looks a bit of a light pink now instead of the white colour when you bought "HER" see wot i did there


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep XD I'm glad he isn't a "she" though. >.<

And thank you


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

lol :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hattie is amazingly adorable!!! 

Well ide also be interested in a fry but i dont know yet because im kinda tied up with one!! anyway They look like a beautiful couple so what if your reason for breeding?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you 


I just wanted to try it out. It sounded so interesting when I first read about it.


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

the babies are gonna be so cute :')


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Also there is NOTHING wrong with wanting to try it out with breeding as long as you do your homework and do it right, if it wasn't for trying and experimenting the human race would have never kicked off. (See what I did thar?)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you Jooleeah 

Exactly  I think everyone should try out betta breeding as long as they do their homework and do it responsibley. (And know what they're getting in to!) As far as I know, it's a very good experience.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i agree


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Ahh, you're making me want to breed ^_^ Curse you... SPIRI IS SO CUTEEE xD

-glomps him really quick-

x33 Keep posting pics! It's more EXCITING that way


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes, spawning is definatly an awesome experience.. espicially the embrace!

Good luck Carlie, any questions, and I'll be happy to answer them!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you CR! You should!! You know you want to... XD

*glomps Spiri back* No, he's mine! You can't have him! 

I will post some pics but not today... tomorrow when it's time to release them DD Right now I'm all horsey and icky...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

we can wait!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Ooh, and thank you DS! I posted without seeing your post. 

Pictures! 

So, this is the nest now. It's sooo thick and it looks so squishy. XD The lighting's bad, but you can see the outline of it. 


















And Spiridion working on the nest-












I think I might release them this afternoon... D


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

*I'm going to release them now.*

Yep. Right now. I think both of them are ready. Hattie has breeding stripes... I have butterflies in my stomach. I will get some pictures. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The nest looks fine and good luck......as long as you have plenty of hiding places for the female and she is not panting and torn to bits leave her with him, it can take minutes to days for them to spawn...especially if this is their first time....try not to disturb them or help them in any way...just set back and watch...its an awesome site to see........good luck.....


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you, I just let them out. She has lots of places to hide. 

He's under the bubblenest, like he's waiting...? And she's in a hiding place and kind of swimming out and going to the nest... She's looking and it and he's dancing and nipping at her. She's flaring at him too... does that mean anything? She periodically displays breeding stripes and she's lost them now. But she's sticking around the male, who's working on the bubblenest.

... and he just took a big chunk out her fin. 

I'm nervous :shock:

If she's flaring at him but sticking by the nest, what does that mean??


Edit- yeah, she sometimes swims away. I am so nervous! AGH!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Now she's in the weeds and he's still building under the bubblenest.

Edit- and now he's chasing her around the tank and they're both taking a bit of a break right now...

Edit 2- he's chased her away and she's hiding in the plants and he's still working on the bubblenest ._.

Agh, I'm sorry guys, I know I don't have to update you on every single little thing... I'm just wondering if things are going wrong??!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds normal to me and sounds like spawning may happen sooner than later....lol......

Often she will approach and he will run her off several times but she will keep coming back usually head down and fin clamped (not always) he will chase and nip and then flirt and slap her with his tail and swim in a "S" shape leading her toward the nest and she follows only for him to turn around and attack....she runs and this can happen over and over and soon she is nudging him under the nest and he ignores her and works on his nest...this can go on for hours......and then they start to spawn......awesome to watch both the courting and spawning act itself......

The male will roll the female over and embrace-often the first couple of embraces you may not get eggs and this is normal, they will both go into a trace like state for a sec and the female floats to the top and the male float down, he wakes up first and look for eggs and then she wakes up and looks for eggs, the female will either eat them or blow them to the male or even put them in the nest, the male sometimes will even hold the eggs in his mouth during the next embrace...of course all this can vary.....
The male is not actually squeezing the eggs out of her...so don't worry that this hurts the female


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Alright... thank you! It's just all very new to me... 

He's looking for her now.... she's stayed in the back of the tank. ...Nope, he's back at the nest now. 

And she's still at the back of the tank. Hasn't moved. He occasionally goes down from the nest, looks around, and then goes back up.

It doesn't matter that she's lost her breeding stripes? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

she is still full of eggs even though the stripes have faded. as i tould you before DONT PANIC! everything is going fine!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Romance is very complicated.  Relax! Good luck.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you both. I completely agree VG XD


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I kind of imagine Spiri like this:

Spiri: "Imma buildin a badass bubble nest!"
Hattie: "Whatcha doin... Oh this looks good enough."
Spiri: "GET AWAY ITS NOT DONE! GRRRR"
Hattie: "Fiiiiiiiiiine."


lol


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

That made me laugh XD That's exactly like them. :lol:


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Arghh.... 

Spiri keeps blowing his bubblenest and Hattie stays in the back. She hasn't moved, other than the time Spiri came looking for her and flared and chased her. 

She hasn't moved... at all... Hmm.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

violet hid most of the time. She did not move from the back of the tank


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Alright, that's good... 
And she has breeding stripes now, I think :-D I only saw her a short time when Spiri was chasing her around.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

everything sounds good.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

She actually swam to the nest, head down, fins clamped, with breeding stripes, but Spiri chased her away.

Yay, I'm not spastic anymore!  XD


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> She actually swam to the nest, head down, fins clamped, with breeding stripes, but Spiri chased her away.
> 
> Yay, I'm not spastic anymore!  XD


LOL Spiri: "STILL NOT DONE YET. >.< Go away."


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

D'awwww XD Poor Hattie.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Atleast he's bein a good father  I've seen videos where bettas spawn with tiny pathetic bubblenests that barely hold the young when the time has come.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

SQUEEE!!! look you have made me do it and there not even my fish!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

You've got yourself a perfectionist. LOL!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL :lol: That's for sure!

And lol at WLB- Never heard a guy squee before! XD

And Phoxly, yeah, I was thinking the same thing. There are a few videos on youtube and some of the fry aren't even around the bubbles. They're just on the top of the water. 

Poor Hattie isn't moving much. Fins clamped and has a cut o.o But at least she still has her breeding stripes. 

I honestly think Spiridion just likes harassing her... he'll stop building for a second, go around the tank, look for her, and if he finds her he'll nip at her and chase her until she finds another hiding place. Poor girl.

A flare and her cut... There's one breeding stripe on that side, but for some reason she mainly get them on the other side. I don't know why.

And you can't see it because it's clamped, but her anal fin has a few good sized chunks out of it...


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

lol i have never squeed before didnt know i could lol


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol XD I feel so.... girly (Yeah, I'm a girl, but I'm not a girly-girl) when I squee o.o 

I feel bad for Hattie. She's barely moving and sitting at the bottom of the tank. (Well... what can you expect, I guess? She's probably tired out from being chased around and nipped.) Spiri's being a big bully. She hides but he always managed to find her no matter where she is! She now has a chunk out of her caudal fin too...


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Spiri's bubblenest is just getting bigger and bigger and almost touching the top of the cup! Stop building already!

I've considered putting half an almond leaf in but the last time I used one it killed one of my bettas.. 

Hattie is still hiding and not moving. >.<


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe I haven't seen this thread until now!!! 

I'm so excited for you BettaSlave  It sounds like things are going relatively well, hope they embrace soon!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

*MORE Pictures....*

Lol thank you  I do too... I don't like seeing my female getting beat up :shock: 
Poor Hattie seems really tired, but she's not panting. She mainly just likes to sit at the bottom of the tank. She went to the nest just now but Spiri chased her away... 

She has, as you can see, some damage to her anal fin and some to her caudal fin, which you can't see because it's clamped. She hasn't flared at all like she did before.. She's kept clamped since he first took a nip at her.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

awww, poor hattie. She should go show spiri who's boss >D


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I wish she would! But Spiri's a tough little bugger >.< Could probably hold his own against my biggest boy, Marmaduke. His bites are HARD too... if you let him bite your finger he breaks a bit of skin o.o


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

ouch O_O; .

Gosh, now I'm all excited, and I really want Spiri to hurry up and finish his perfectionist bubblenest so he'll embrace Hattie!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I do too! I let them out almost four hours ago.... HURRY UP FISHIES!!

Agh, Hattie looks so weak... she's sitting on the bottom of the tank, tilted to the side a bit.... but she can swim pretty fast so I'm sure she's alright. She's a spunky girl. 

If not today, then... tonight... it would be nice to wake up to a nest full of eggs...


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

*Omg squeeeee!!!*

AHHH! THEY EMBRACED!

...No eggs yet, BUT YAYYYYY!!! I WILL GET SOME PICS!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Woop woop !!!!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Party in the tank!!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

YES I'm SOOO happyyyy!! I hope there are so eggs soon... They've embraced a few times, still no eggs... but they're still trying!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds like normal pre-spawning behavior by both of them, if it hasn't happened by the time normal lights out, I would extend it for an extra hour and then turn out the lights and at first light they will spawn if they didn't before that. But I really hope you get to watch them....

Even with lights out if you have diffused light so you can watch...I would so you can witness the spawning act.
Often they will spawn right at dusk or daybreak and as long as she has a place to hide she should be fine and the nipped fins are normal and expected

The more chasing the better and it should be short chases a nip and back to the nest...chasing gets them in the mood oddly enough...lol.....

Things I have done to get hard Bettas to spawn:
If you have live mosquito larva drop some in and let them feed together


It is really better to leave them together but and Only, if he starts to chase without stopping for over 3-4 min-then you need to remove her-re-condition for 2-3 days-but you need to remove both and QT and then dump them in the tank at the same time and you want the water temp to be at least 5-6 degrees different so they will have a bit of a shock going from cooler to warmer water in the spawning tank to trick them to spawn-don't worry about the nest-he will re-build a fish is driven by instinct.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

There are eggs but he hasn't bothered to collect them!!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome........

I have two spawns going right now and they started at about 9AM and one st just now finished at 4pm and the other set are still at it

Once the eggs start to drop and this can take several embraces- don't worry about them on the floor not being picked up they usually will be picked up later or eaten by the female


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Good luck with your last spawn!

Yeah, she ate a few.... o.o 

I'm just wondering, will he be able to see them? Because there is some snail poop on the bottom...

And he picked one up but didn't put it in the nest! Do you think he'll ever figure it out?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Noo! She's eating them! Blah. 

But on the other hand, he picked some up. I'm not sure if he ate them or not but he blew bubbles into the nest.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats okay, you still should get plenty of eggs in time...if they just started you have a long ways to go.......

And some females will even blow the eggs back in the nest or toward the male for him to put in the nest.......


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Alright, thank you. 

She swam away... does that mean anything? I mean, she's close by, but... she isn't displaying any signs of coming back. Does that mean the spawn is over?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yay finally i am so happy i read it from the beggining and im so happy for you!! i hope to se pics soon!! 

ughh i cant beleive i have to start all over!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I certainly will post pics soon! I need to know if they're done yet or not though. And I'm sorry about your spawn 

She's at the other end of the tank now. Spiri went up to her and nipped her a bit but she's still there...

And they haven't embraced again yet, but some of the eggs weren't circles. Some were triangles with rounded edges. o.o


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would leave her in the tank, she may just be resting and she should return unless she has dropped all the eggs and that usually takes several hours, IMO/E it is too soon for them to be done

What ever you do don't try to intervene or stick your hand or a net in the tank....until it is time to remove her.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you! I hope so...

She's followed Spiri to the nest now. Phew....


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

We need to get you a cigar.....laffs.....and some to pass out...the candy type..."Don't smoke".......


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

XDD 

I'm sorry... just.... so spazzy o.o 

But I've been squeeing since they started


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

OMG, congrats soon to be fish grandma (wow, that made you sound old XD)

I bet once they're done and all that, you'll have a nest full of healthy eggs!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Bahaha XD How bout... ah, whatever, can't find another word for it. XDD But it does make me sound old. XD

Thank you! And I hope so! I don't see any eggs in the nest yet, but he's picked up quite a few and they can't ALL be bad....


Alright, I'm uploading pics now for all to see


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I need to tell ya to STOP PANIKING!!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

AHHH! I can't help it... :shock:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

off topic :agreed!! im so upset for my spawn im in philly though now, just got here about two minutes ago Darn it man i have to start all over>:l!!

im so happy about your spawn and yet jealous because another person has seen the embrace with their own eyes and in person and i haven't but i hopefully will soon, im gonna stop blabbering so we can be excited for you some more!!!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't stress too much BettaSlave :lol:

A few eaten eggs won't be that bad, after all, there are lots of eggs in a spawn, no? I'm so excited about this and for you, I even went and sqeed in a very girly-girl way (which is really odd because I'm not a girly-girl) and told my sister, who sorta looked at me wierdly...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sometimes it can take them awhile to get it right..don't give up on them yet...the night is still young for them...lol.......


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww thank you all 
Lol JKfish XD I squeed and my dad came up and said, "Are you alright??"
And nope, I'm still hopeful! 

Bad pics... the lighting is dreadful! I'll try and get a video.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Ooh no.... his belly looks very full :shock: Hope he hasn't eaten all of them.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Awesome pictures! That's so cool! You can actually see the eggs falling!

.... that's not good O_O


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

...Darn you, Spiri! 

Well, there are a lot, so... I'm hoping he won't/hasn't eaten them all.... I will be very mad if he does. :shock:

A video is uploading right now  It's low quality, and short, but hey, they embrace in it


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

YAY! He spat some eggs into the nest!! Not many, but still! I think he's figuring it out. DD Hattie, you better not eat them...


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

that'd be so cool to see~

Well, that's awesome. Though Spiri seems a bit slow with this, at least he's catching on XD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

It's awesome XD 
The video's still loading...

I have about twenty eggs in the nest now, give or take a few... 

Edit- Okay, maybe ten or so...? He swallowed some. >.<


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

haha

Spiri: Wait am i supposed to eat this or what

Hattie: your supposed to put them in the nest or ill eat them!!

lol

good luck i love this its so exciting!! the video!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww XD I can imagine them saying that.

Okay, the vid- my camera sucks, okay? DX Click to play.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

HEY at lest its something!!

i love it!! at least its clear enough to see the eggs drop and see him get them and embrace aswell!!

what plants did you use?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

wow, that's awesome! Poor Hattie, you can really see how shredded she is  .

That's really cool. Did Spiri put the eggs in the nest?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I used cabomba. It's soft, it's bushy, and they love it.

Yep, he is!  And I know... I feel bad for her... but I can't really take her out now.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

well kepp us posted im kind of busy so i will want to hear more about it later !!! im lovin it!!

haha mc Danald's (im lovin it) lol


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I certainly will! 
Oh, and can anyone tell me how often to feed microworms? I don't want them to die... o.o


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, he's got a big belly Dx


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I know :shock: I'm wondering how many he's eaten.... darn fish. 

Aaand I think that's all! He approached Hattie and she swam away like a lightning bolt. o.o At least I have some eggs! D

So I think this breeding has been successful (I'm assuming he'd eat any unfertilized eggs.)

Let me get some pics of the eggs for y'all


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

*Egg Pic*

So they're really hard to see, and there aren't many, but this is better than none!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't see any eggs in the nest... what am I looking for?

Well, it's great you can see eggs in the nest, I'm so excited! (lol I probably sound like a broken record). Keep us posted OwO


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I have 20-something fry... (I counted 24 but there have to be a few more.)

Here, I'll circle them for you :3


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

oh  I see them :3 That's so cool~


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hattie is in her own tank now. I'm not sure if she'll make it or not... she's looking dreadful.  I hope she does.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Maybe cover her and give her some dark and peace and quiet?


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

That's probably for the best, very cute embrace, I loved watching spiri grab each little one haha cute cute cute.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, VG, I've done that... she's slowly coming around, I think...

Lol Phoxly  Thanks!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

She's probably like..."WTH?! Did that just happen? Where am I?"


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

oh, hope Hattie gets better. Is it possible she's just really tired?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

VG- Lol XD Probably! Poor girl.

She's tired for sure, but she's really beat up... Spiri started beating her up more when they were spawning (like when she was "paralyzed" for a few seconds and Spiri wasn't, a few times he would take her by the tail and whip her around :shock but I couldn't disturb the breeding process. On her caudal fin there is mostly bone left, and she has a good few chunks out of her anal fin as well.  She has a big gash on her side, and scales hanging. Spiri was more violent during breeding than he was beforehand!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

ouch O_O It sounds like Spiri is a good fish, but maybe not that great of a breeder  . Hopefully Hattie will recover and Spiri will be a super dad to his fry.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, he's needs a bit more practice... o.o 

Thank you  I hope so too. He's re-arranged the eggs so they're in one spot and he keeps re-arranging them over and over again. XD


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, looks like everything is going great!!! 

Good luck with the fry!

lol, I get jelous everytime someone has a sucessful spawn


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you! And I'm sure your spawn will do fine


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

so how are the fry? also what are you going to be feeding them when they become free swimming?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

They haven't hatched yet, but the eggs are great, I think lol XD 

I'll be feeding them microworms and then white worms... and then we'll figure it out from there.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cool i know im selfish but can you take pics or not now?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Sure, I don't see why not... just pics of the eggs and nest and Spiri?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yes please!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Alright- Pics of the top of the nest- and then pics of daddy caring for his fry-to-be.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow!! he is a good father and that bubblenest it HUGE!!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol thank you  It looks bigger in real life.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

THAT THING IS HUGE!!!!! Ive only had one male build big nests but never that thick


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

haha i bet but i just took pictures and im uploading them now!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol thank you, MrVampire XD I have a few males that build thick bubblenests, but he's the one who builds them thickest.
Can't wait for your pictures, BL2033


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

so are you excited still??


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Of course


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

okay go check the thread it has a video and a couple of pics and one with flash also Its the new one in bettafish pics


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

....It looks like Spiri's eaten all the eggs! DDDD: I don't see any in there... and he isn't around his nest as much. I'll keep him in there tomorrow just to make sure...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh noooo......that happens......If he is not tending the nest that is a sure sign, but I agree, give him another day and then I would re-condition both for at least 3 days and try again

All kind of thing can happen when you spawn, even when it fails the first time...try again and again....you never know..third time may be the charm...lol
I give the breeders, more the female than the male at least 3 days between spawns and since she is a bit beat up you may want to use a different female to give her 1-2 weeks to recover with good food and lots of fresh clean water....


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I think I might try him with Maisie my green girl... and then if that doesn't work, back to Hattie. 

Thank you for the advice!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww Poor Hattie got all beat up for nothing im sorry BettaSlave. Its okay just like OFL said, try again in about three days!!

Well first check until tomorrow because Hey miracles happen


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

well, maybe there's one egg left? (I can wish, can't I  ) Well, whether or not he ate them all, you can always try again like everyone else says. If the next two or three times don't work with Spiri, maybe you should try a different pair all together?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been wishing all day... but no fry. D: 

I still don't know if I should try again in a few days- maybe I will... but if Spiri beats up Hattie anymore, she's going outta there. 

And if THIS doesn't work, I'm going to try Maisie (green ((copper?)) w/ red wash fins- somethingtail... o.o) and Lucifer (blue/green pastel delta tail.) 

Thank you for following up guys... I'm sorry it hasn't worked out yet... >.<


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

It's too bad it didn't work out, try and try again  just keep the fish safe and happy


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, for sure  I'll see if I can get Spiri to NOT eat his children next time... :shock:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well you did everything you could and after all its their nature:l


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Don't give up...try a different pair if you have one....


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm conditioning them and another pair too


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i love spiridion!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol thank you  He's my baby. Basically. I normally wouldn't say something like that but it's true XD I love the little guy...

Let's see if attempt number two will be successful... Bah. If Hattie loses ANY more fin bits, out she goes. (Obviously he's going to nip at her but if he's being too agressive...) She's feeling better though. Her fins have grown in some and she's acting like her normal little spunky self.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Lol thank you  He's my baby. Basically. I normally wouldn't say something like that but it's true XD I love the little guy...
> 
> Let's see if attempt number two will be successful... Bah. If Hattie loses ANY more fin bits, out she goes. (Obviously he's going to nip at her but if he's being too agressive...) She's feeling better though. Her fins have grown in some and she's acting like her normal little spunky self.


Good to hear!
One question, are you going to continue the spawn log on this thread or start another?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would suggest that you start a new thread

Also, if you start the spawning you really need to let them finish, unless the male is trying to kill the female, you know how aggressive they can get during this time and how fast the female can recover- put more hiding places in the tank for her or better yet, fill the tank all the way up with water and lots more live or fake plants, you can remove them after they spawn
You use low water level for the male not for the eggs and if the male is strong and healthy he won't have any problems gathering the eggs from 10-12 inches and if the eggs are healthy they should not fall, nor should the wigglers once hatched, if they are weak or hatch too fast them they may have trouble but you don't want them anyway
(In one of my experiment-I gave the male a choice of 4in and 8in of water in a cooler that was setting at an angle-he picked 8in or the deep end)
Now that the female is cleaned out so to speak and will have fresh eggs-hopefully they will be stronger and healthier-once her body senses the male hormone and her eggs ripen-those eggs should be at their best...

Just a thought....I want you to have a successful spawn and to rear some fry....so much fun......


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Alright, good plan  I'm going to put him in today and fill the tank up. He's my healthiest boy (all the others are really healthy, but he's the spunkiest) so he should have no problem with that.

Thank you! Wish me luck... and I will indeed start a new thread.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

It should be called Spiridion X Hattie #2


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Or Spiridion X Hattie- Attempt #2 

Hold on, I'm letting the temp settle...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yes i like that one!! also hurry and make the new thread i want to be excited again lol Woops Too late!! 


Wow can you beleive you got 16 pages just for a spawn?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes... It was a lot of me though. >.< Oops. XD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Yes... It was a lot of me though. >.< Oops. XD


thats actually the great part that you didnt let the thread die off and you people excited long enough to stay on there!!:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I suppose XD I sure tend to update a lot, that's for sure. Alright, second thread is up. I won't be posting on this one anymore


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay....what does "XD" mean...lol......I keep seeing this and I have no idea what that stand for......laffs....


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

It's a face  The X is the eyes and the D is the mouth.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I get it XD......laffs.....did I use that right...lol....


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, you did  Lol it took me a bit to figure it out too...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lol okay yea you did use it right its funny how older adults catch on to our slang works and everything else!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

bettalover2033 said:


> lol okay yea you did use it right its funny how older adults catch on to our slang works and everything else!!


 
lol!!!


----------

